# Growing HC without Co2?



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

So i tried to locate some threads on this but had no success.

I have a Nano tank at work. a 1.5 Gallon. I would love to get a carper plant of some sort growing. I have HC in my other tank... My questions is, can you grow it without Co2?

I have Highlighting, good flow, I fert and use Excelt (Metricide) daily. Tank temperature reaches 86F sometimes...

Thoughts? Experiences? Pictures? Other Plants instead?

THNX~


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Should be fine

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

IME hc takes a while to acclimate but once it does and you start seeing some horizontal growth, it'll explode in a high tech tank. I've done hc without CO2 and it does grow (even pearls). How I did it was grow it with high light, EI dosing, & CO2 then drop your lights down once a nice carpet has formed. You can also cut back on dosing and CO2 as well. I was able to not dose only because I was using ADA AS and had a high bioload (keep that in mind). Without the higher light, plants are more manageable. This way you can control the growth rate because once acclimated and well rooted, this plant is a weed. It can/will get so thick (if left untrimmed) that it will uproot itself and eventually you'll lose your lush carpet. I'd say if you're inexperienced, try something like E. tennellus sp. micro. It's not as bright green as HC but it's very easy to grow and forms a thick carpet.

Check out my 39g journal in my sig if you want to see evolution pics of E. tennellus sp. micro.

Good luck!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

It just takes longer.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

or growing it emersed wouldn't require CO2


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Crispino Ramos said:


> or growing it emersed wouldn't require CO2


But will it continue to stay healthy submerged without co2?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> But will it continue to stay healthy submerged without co2?


If done right, yes.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

SWEETNESS! I just wanted a few second opinions. Thanks everyone, I will give it a go.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

My "low tech" 2.5 with blyxa, hc, even some riccia and AS powder before that freaking cat pulled the tank off the shelf :icon_mad:


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

CL said:


> My "low tech" 2.5 with blyxa, hc, even some riccia and AS powder before that freaking cat pulled the tank off the shelf :icon_mad:


This made me even more stoked! I plan on adding some HC clippings tomorrow to my work tank!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

CL said:


> My "low tech" 2.5 with blyxa, hc, even some riccia and AS powder before that freaking cat pulled the tank off the shelf :icon_mad:
> 
> ohh, i loathe cats....
> 
> nice tank though, nanos can be really impressive


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> CL said:
> 
> 
> > My "low tech" 2.5 with blyxa, hc, even some riccia and AS powder before that freaking cat pulled the tank off the shelf :icon_mad:
> ...


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> xmas_one said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, cats suck. I cant stand my wifes cat... And he is always trying to get in my tanks.
> ...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

OiZO said:


> EntoCraig said:
> 
> 
> > You should take the cat to the vet for a "check up". Then tell your wife the cat had aids and you had to put the cat down.
> ...


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> xmas_one said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, cats suck. I cant stand my wifes cat... And he is always trying to get in my tanks.
> ...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Yeh, I can just envision the trouble you'd be in for a long time if you got rid of your wife's cat. Next time you asked for more room for aquarium hobby it would be brought up. Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

My bf will be helping to fill our tank tomorrow. Any pointers one can suggest to do immediately soon after? We have been growing HC emersed for 8 weeks now and don't want to ruin it.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

So the tank has been filled since late last night. By now the water is already crystal clear thanks to the CO2 and awesome Zoomed 501 Filter. CO2 is running its early cycle of 4-5 bps, is that too much to transition from emersed to submersed or just right? Drop checker appears to be reading 6.5ish


----------

